# {H} Rogue Trader Tanks, Tanks, Space Hulk {W} Tau, Marines, Orks $$$ Look



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Hey all been a while so I am here to list again, I have a couple of new tanks available thought I would try them here so please take a look.
http://s1193.photobucket.com/albums/...e/40k%20tanks/

Haves
RT Era Land Raider Spartan
All Tanks and terrain that are on my Photobucket page are available, please message me for deatails.
I also have hundreds of white dwarf mags
and still have the 3rd ed space hulk game 100% complete pluss extras

Wants
Orks Anything but AOBR
AOBR Rule Book
Tau
Eldar Death Jesters

Just getting into WM Hoards so let me know what you have

I also of course am paypal verrified if all else fails


----------



## Callistarius (Aug 17, 2010)

Hi dressd2kill,

Callistarius (Simon) from Australia here. I'm quite interested in Space Hulk, if you still interested in trading/selling. I have tau (suits, FWs, kroot NOS, hammerhead, skyray NOS etc) or paypal. 

Please let me know if you still interested, and what you would like to trade/cost.


----------



## dressd2kill (Apr 27, 2011)

Well to be honest I am interested but I am concerned about shipping. The game itsself is rather heavy and shipping there would be rather expensive.

If you honestly think we can work something out pm me an we can try.


----------



## Callistarius (Aug 17, 2010)

PM sent - please check your inbox


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Any of these bad boys left? I'm curious about that super heavy.


----------



## MetalHandkerchief (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm looking to offload some of my Tau vehicles as I rarely get to play 10,000+ points battles, 4 Devilfishes, 3 Hammerheads (2 with optional Sky Ray turret)

They're assembled and undercoated (black, two devilfishes are white with some beginning paint on some parts)

I could throw in some Kroot still on sprue.

Not really interested in anything you got, but I could sell them at 50% price.


----------

